# Jasper needs your help!!!!



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey all

Jasper has some pictures on Facebook on the Just Dogs Shop calender competition. 

The photos with the most facebook "likes" are the winners and will be in the calender. It's all for a doggie charity. It's being run by a cracking little dog shop in Stockbridge, Edinburgh (Scotland). Please please could you click on the links and "like" our pics. There are 5 pics. Feel free to pass on to friends and family. (I'm not competitive in the slightest  )

Thanks

Alison and Jasper

xx

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29170219.71905.157984280892535&type=1&theater

and

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29170219.71905.157984280892535&type=1&theater
and

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29170219.71905.157984280892535&type=1&theater

and

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29170219.71905.157984280892535&type=1&theater

and

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...29170219.71905.157984280892535&type=1&theater


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Jasper, great pictures! Got my vote!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you!!!! 

If the 95 other folk who had read this also voted then Jasper will definately be in the calender, but I don't think they did "like" it. Sniff sniff, oh well :'(


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I would have loved to vote for Jasper, but since I don't do facebook and don't have a facebook account, it wasn't possible. So sorry! The photos are terrific, though!!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I voted. I especially loved the shot where Jasper's looking off the side of the cliff. Beautiful shot!


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Voted. Jasper is beautiful. 
Fingers crossed.
Cheers


----------



## BallerCraig (Oct 6, 2011)

Gorgeous. Hey there's a competition also for getting a smiling dog on the cover of The Bark. Here's our boy, vote!

http://smile.greenies.com/smile-gallery/vote.aspx?id=7527&sortby=0&pettype=0&petage=0

Texas blue bonnets are almost as pretty as Norman.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Got my votes! Gorgeous dog! I especially love his nose sticking out of the blanket!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! 

The voting stops in the morning. I'm not sure if we would have made it in to the calendar! Fingers crossed!



Ballercraig - I'll go on and vote for yours!


----------

